# Splitting antlers



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Mine get their antlers cut with a bandsaw. Usually a handyman friend does it, but Home Depot has done it on occassion too


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Put it in a vice, and use a jig saw. I just did this last week.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Millie'sMom said:


> Mine get their antlers cut with a bandsaw. Usually a handyman friend does it, but Home Depot has done it on occassion too


Since I don't own a jigsaw or bandsaw- I will try Home Depot. 

Thanks


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A new handsaw/hacksaw with 22 teeth/inch should go through it quick and without the smell. I have run bone through my bandsaw before and the smell is horrid, think burning hair.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

GoldenCamper said:


> A new handsaw/hacksaw with 22 teeth/inch should go through it quick and without the smell. I have run bone through my bandsaw before and the smell is horrid, think burning hair.


A vise would be needed too right? 

I have the hacksaw but will buy a new 22 blade. Does it actually work? 

Thanks


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

MikaTallulah said:


> A vise would be needed too right?
> 
> I have the hacksaw but will buy a new 22 blade. Does it actually work?
> 
> Thanks


A vise would be nice, but you could use a clamp of some sort you might have hanging around to hold it to something solid. The only problem you may run into with a hacksaw is they only have a 3"-4" depth of cut for the most part. You could double that if you go at it from each end and wind up with a 6"-8" long piece.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

For fun check out this blog, this guy does some exceptional work carving them. Scroll down to the "smell" part and you will see the 22 tpi blade mentioned.

Tools « AntlerCarver.com


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

A manual coping saw is what you need for a clean cut although some filing may be needed.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Tennyson said:


> A manual coping saw is what you need for a clean cut although some filing may be needed.


Another good idea and it will give you a greater depth of cut. But the blades are so wimpy IMO.


----------

